# Physically Modelled Crumar Performer Synth by Crumar



## muziksculp (Dec 22, 2020)

Hi,

Yes, this is exciting !

The classic Italian *Crumar Performer* Synth is now available as a Physically Modelled Instrument form the same company that made the orginal hardware version.

Listen to the audio demos on their website link below.

Crumar Performer Synth

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Stringtree (Dec 22, 2020)

In the late 80s a weird cat guy (18 cats) gave me a Crumar string machine, ARP Odyssey, and a Moog Opus 3 from his basement because he had moved to digital instruments. These things had no value anymore. 

I'm glad these things are back, but I'm not sure they have the same grit. They have the kitsch. Do they have the growl? Thanks for the post.


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 23, 2020)

No one bought this yet ?


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 23, 2020)

Going with Demo now to sort this ......


----------



## PerryD (Dec 23, 2020)

I purchased a new one in ancient times. I also had a rare Crumar Spirit! I wish I had that one back!


----------



## Dietz (Dec 23, 2020)

My first keyboard ever was a Crumar T2 "Organizer" with its moog-ish synth-bass section. I'm watching this thread, and be it just for sentimental reasons!


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 23, 2020)

I remember the Crumar Orchestrator was quite popular, and was used by some famous electronic music composers like Vangelis, and Jean Michelle Jarre, and others during the 80's. 

I'm not sure how popular their 'Performer' model was at the time. But it sounds very nice in the demos.


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 23, 2020)

Here are some demos of the HW-Crumar Performer. This is a wonderful sounding String Machine.


----------

